# Zeilenumbruch in Eclipse beim Codeformater verhindern



## katharina87 (3. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

eine Frage: Wie kann ich verhindern, daß der Codeformater in Eclipse folgende Zeilen wieder umbricht...

k=1; j=3; p=17; s=125; 


Ich WEISS, daß das ein "nicht erlaubter" Stil ist und gegen jede SUN spezifikation. Aber ich schreibe hier ein
wissenschaftliches Programm, daß eine komplexe Berechnung durchführt. Da habe ich halt viele hundert kurze Variablen, die ich an manchen Stellen in JE eine Zeile zusammenfassen möchte.
Trotzdem möchte ich nicht auf den Code-Formatter verzichten, der mir die ja jedesmal wieder in JE eine neue Zeile verschiebt....

Wie kann ich das trotzdem erreichen ! Ohne das wird mein Code ewig lang !


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

Hört sich an als ob du nicht OO genug denkst 

Wist wohl damitleben müssen, oder das Template so umstellen das gar keine(!) Umbrüche mehr eingefügt werden.

Beste Lösung wäre ein sauberes OO Design, da gibt es keine "überlangen" Klassen mehr.


----------



## katharina87 (3. Apr 2008)

einen anderen Formatter, der das kann ?

Wie gesagt, es ist ein wissenschaftliches Programm, da habe ich viel Code einfach übernommen, Teile aus C Teile aus Fortran, und ich sowieso schon genug zu machen. Ein OO Ansatz hat da nicht viel verloren, wenn noch "Altlasten" da sind.


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

Refactoring wird benutzt um aus prozeduralem Code OO Code zu machen , aber die kostet Zeit und erfordert UnitTests wenn es richtig gemacht werden soll.

Ansonsten wirst du wohl mit diesem Problem leben müssen, ausser natürlich du kannst dem Formatter beibringen, Zuweisungen nicht umzubrechen aber alle anderen Ausdrücke schon...


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2008)

katharina87 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohne das wird mein Code ewig lang !


Na und?


----------



## katharina87 (3. Apr 2008)

Das ist unübersichtlich !

Stell Dir mal vor Bildschschrimseitenweise

Startparamter:

k=1;
J=3;
s=12;

..
..
..

Da wäre so was besser:

w=1;j=3; p=12; ... ... ... ...


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

Wie gesagt, beides ist fast gleich schlecht, aber sicherlich ist keines davon "gut"...


----------



## katharina87 (3. Apr 2008)

Hauptsache die Rechnung läuft durch und ich verstehe, wo ich was ändern muß.

Wie das aussieht ist mir sowas von wurst, das glaubst du garnicht !


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

> Wie das aussieht ist mir sowas von wurst, das glaubst du garnicht !


Dann wundert es mich dass du danach fragst


----------



## katharina87 (3. Apr 2008)

Mit aussehen meinte ich ....wie der Code aussieht, also ob OO oder nicht OO !

Sagt mir noch einen alternativen Formatter für Eclipse, da gibt es doch sicher was...


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

> Mit aussehen meinte ich ....wie der Code aussieht, also ob OO oder nicht OO !


Das scheint doch genau dein Problem zu sein... unübersichtlicher Code, wie so oft beim prozeduralen Programmieren.

Unter

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Formatter

kannst du das Template anpassen bzw. eigene anlegen, würde mich aber sehr wundern wenn diese "speziellen Anforderungen" umsetzbar wären.


----------

